# Screensavers for the Lily DecalGirl skin



## Kathy

I loved the screensaver that came with my Lily skin, but wanted more than one. I created a few others that look nice. I have them all on my Kindle and really like the way they look. Hope you like them.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Those are lovely Kathy! I love flowers.


----------



## Guest

Hey! This is a *family* site. Sure you want to post #2?


----------



## Kathy

Bacardi Jim said:


> Hey! This is a *family* site. Sure you want to post #2?


Now you have me blushing


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Hey! This is a *family* site. Sure you want to post #2?


O-K....So WHO wants to send me the "clue" as to what is wrong with #2. I have looked at it every which-a-way....PM me if it would ruin our family boards!! (or post it covered in black like some do...although I don't know how to do that myself....)


----------



## Guest

It was just one of my surreal jokes, Kay.  Don't make yourself cross-eyed trying to take it seriously.  They might stick that way.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Bacardi Jim said:


> It was just one of my surreal jokes, Kay. Don't make yourself cross-eyed trying to take it seriously. They might stick that way.


  Well I was suspect when Kathy was "blushing"


----------



## Kathy

KindleKay said:


> O-K....So WHO wants to send me the "clue" as to what is wrong with #2. I have looked at it every which-a-way....PM me if it would ruin our family boards!! (or post it covered in black like some do...although I don't know how to do that myself....)


I don't know either. That's one reason I'm blushing.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Kathy said:


> I don't know either. That's one reason I'm blushing.


I didn't know what was wrong with it either... perhaps a male sees something we don't.


----------



## Kathy

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I didn't know what was wrong with it either... perhaps a male sees something we don't.


Why is it a man can see things not really there, but when they are looking for something they can't find it? Even if they are looking right at, they still can't see it.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Kathy said:


> Why is it a man can see things not really there, but when they are looking for something they can't find it? Even if they are looking right at, they still can't see it.


LOL


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Kathy said:


> Why is it a man can see things not really there, but when they are looking for something they can't find it? Even if they are looking right at, they still can't see it.


Men are from Mars.....


----------



## MineKinder

Those are JUST beautiful, I love them!

Ok, what makes them screen savers, and how might I get one, please!


----------



## Kathy

MineKinder said:
 

> Those are JUST beautiful, I love them!
> 
> Ok, what makes them screen savers, and how might I get one, please!


I believe that you can just right mouse click on them and do "Save Picture As". Once you save them on your computer, you can follow Leslie's instruction on how to load them onto your Kindle. Here is the link to the instructions:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,285.msg42294.html#msg42294

If this isn't correct, I'm sure that someone on the KB will have the answer.


----------



## Laurie

Where are the pictures? I can read everybody's messages... but there aren't any photos. I'd love to see because I almost bought the Lily screensaver and I really want to see how it looks.


----------



## Kathy

Laurie said:


> Where are the pictures? I can read everybody's messages... but there aren't any photos. I'd love to see because I almost bought the Lily screensaver and I really want to see how it looks.


If you are at work, you may not be able to see them. I'm at my office right now and can't view them either. The pictures are in Photobucket.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Kathy said:


> If you are at work, you may not be able to see them. I'm at my office right now and can't view them either. The pictures are in Photobucket.


I'm at work and can see them. They are the first post on this page. Why wouldn't you be able to see them on a different computer?  Not computer savy at all.


----------



## Kathy

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I'm at work and can see them. They are the first post on this page. Why wouldn't you be able to see them on a different computer?  Not computer savy at all.


We have blocks on any images coming in or that are connected to a photo site, such as Photobucket. I work for medical company that have x-ray, ultrasound, cardiograms, etc. that are images. They have blocks to all photo sites and block images being sent through emails. Because the photos I posted are connected to Photobucket, they are blocked.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Thanks Kathy! Always learning something new.   BTW I ordered my Lily skin this morning.


----------



## Kathy

Awesome  You will love it.


----------



## cat616

Kathy,  These are awesome screensavers.  Thank you for sharing them with us.


----------



## Laurie

Kathy said:


> If you are at work, you may not be able to see them. I'm at my office right now and can't view them either. The pictures are in Photobucket.


That must be the problem. I'll have to try again from home this afternoon. (Although it's strange that I can see pictures on some posts but not on all of them). Anyways, I look forward to seeing the pictures. My daughter talked me into ordering a different one, but I still might get the Lily one too once I see how it actually looks. And maybe someday I'll actually have a Kindle to put it on. Seems like this waiting is forever!


----------



## Kathy

Laurie said:


> That must be the problem. I'll have to try again from home this afternoon. (Although it's strange that I can see pictures on some posts but not on all of them). Anyways, I look forward to seeing the pictures. My daughter talked me into ordering a different one, but I still might get the Lily one too once I see how it actually looks. And maybe someday I'll actually have a Kindle to put it on. Seems like this waiting is forever!


I see pictures on things that aren't linked to a photo site. The Lily skin looks just like the picture on DecalGirls site. I was very pleased with it. I had seen some posts on the skins that were grainy, but mine isn't.

Linda,

I'm making Dragonfly screensavers now. I think they will go well with the Lily skin and match the Pond cover. I was counting down the days until I got my Kindle and I'm doing the same for my new Oberon cover.

Kathy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I am very excited about the Dragon Fly screen savers Kathy! That will be awesome!


----------



## Kathy

Here are the Dragonfly screensavers and a few more lily pictures.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

*Absolutely beautiful!! * Oh I want my cover like now!! I only hope I have enough sense to get the screensavers on my Kindle.


----------



## Laurie

Okay, I'm home now and this time I can see the pictures. Your screensavers are great!! I was hoping you had a picture of the Kindle with the Lily skin - I'd love to see how that looks.


----------



## Kathy

Laurie said:


> Okay, I'm home now and this time I can see the pictures. Your screensavers are great!! I was hoping you had a picture of the Kindle with the Lily skin - I'd love to see how that looks.


There is a picture somewhere on the boards. I'll see if I can find it, if not I'll take a picture for you.


----------



## Kathy

Laurie, here you go.


----------



## Laurie

Kathy said:


> Laurie, here you go.


Thank you. I love it!! Looks like I'm going to have to order that one now too.


----------



## MineKinder

Oh my gosh, these are gorgeous! There are some very talented, Kindlers here!


----------



## MineKinder

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> *Absolutely beautiful!! * Oh I want my cover like now!! I only hope I have enough sense to get the screensavers on my Kindle.


Me too, I wonder if I will be able to get any of these amazing pictures on my Kindle.
Its seems beyond reach right now....


----------



## Kathy

MineKinder said:


> Me too, I wonder if I will be able to get any of these amazing pictures on my Kindle.
> Its seems beyond reach right now....


Thank you. Adding the screensavers was easier than I thought it would be. Leslie has great instructions that I used. The only problem now is that I am hooked on adding screensavers. I liked the original screensavers, but got tired of them. I'm loving be able to have ones that I chose and being able to switch them out. Now I need my new Oberon cover.


----------



## intinst

Tremendous job on the screen savers. They are gorgeous! Between you and BJ, there is some awesome talent for this.


----------



## Angela

Very nice, indeed, Kathy!


----------



## Kathy

Here is a picture of my Dragonfly Pond cover with one of the Dragonfly screensavers and Lily skin.


----------



## intinst

Kathy said:


> Here is a picture of my Dragonfly Pond cover with one of the Dragonfly screensavers and Lily skin.


Now that is gorgeous


----------



## Kathy

When the K2 came out, I was wishing I had waited a little longer. Once I put KD Kindle in her new Oberon cover and lily skin I couldn't part with her. I know a lot of people wonder why anyone would add skins and expensive covers to the Kindle, but for me it just made is so personal. It is my gift to me.


----------



## ricky

Kathy said:


> When the K2 came out, I was wishing I had waited a little longer. Once I put KD Kindle in her new Oberon cover and lily skin I couldn't part with her. I know a lot of people wonder why anyone would add skins and expensive covers to the Kindle, but for me it just made is so personal. It is my gift to me.


"It is my gift to me." Thanks for saying what I have felt, but have been unable to articulate.....


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Beautiful Kathy!


----------



## KCFoggin

I've got to tell you Kathy that you inspired me with your lovely screensavers so I set to work taking one of my wild bird photographs and then uploaded it to my Kindle along with your beautiful screensavers  Hmmmm... the picture I uploaded to PBase is 800x600 but it got downsized here. Not sure how to increase the size. Help?


----------



## Kathy

KC. Here you go.


----------



## KCFoggin

That's swell but how did you do it Kathy?  I mean is there some kind of coding to use when you insert the link to the photo inbetween the img codes?  Thank you.


----------



## Kathy

KCFoggin said:


> That's swell but how did you do it Kathy? Thank you.


I use Paint. I make sure the image is set to 600 X 800. You can do this by opening paint, go to Image, Attributes, select pixels and make the dimension width 600 and height 800. I then open the picture and then copy & paste the picture into paint and resize the picture to fit the white area. I then upload to photobucket and the dimension are correct. You can also go to Photobucket and edit the size of the picture to 600 x 800, but I find that the picture can become distorted when using that method.

Hope this helps.


----------



## KCFoggin

Okay, I finally figured out the coding to use with links from my pbase acct.  Thank you Kathy.


----------



## Jesslyn

Looking for Blue Fantasy if anyone has it


----------



## Kathy

Here are a couple of screensavers for the Giverny DecalGirl skin.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I SO messed up!    I was throwing away the extra bits and bobs after skinning my Kindle 1 last night and I threw away the code for the Lily screensaver for K1!!!  I have emailed DecalGirl but have not heard anything which is unusual for them...does anyone out there in Kindleboard land have the screensaver for the Lily skin handy that they can post for me?

I sure would appreciate it!


----------



## Kathy

KindleKay said:


> I SO messed up!  I was throwing away the extra bits and bobs after skinning my Kindle 1 last night and I threw away the code for the Lily screensaver for K1!!! I have emailed DecalGirl but have not heard anything which is unusual for them...does anyone out there in Kindleboard land have the screensaver for the Lily skin handy that they can post for me?
> 
> I sure would appreciate it!


Here you go: 604DF601AKIN


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU


----------



## Kathy

KindleKay said:


> THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU


Do you need the link for the website. If so, here it is. http://www.getmywallpaper.com/


----------



## intinst

KindleKay said:


> THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU


Come on, show a little appreciation, will ya?  Really, I was glad to see you had done something like that. The number of times I have had to go through the garbage looking for something I had mistakenly thrown away...sigh. Worlds Worst Memory.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Oh, I attempted to go through the trash, but my dear son took it out last night and when I went to open that bag, there were the broken eggshells from breakfast on top.  It just wasn't worth it....so I went to my next option, asking all of YOU for help!!!


----------



## intinst

Unfortunately, I have had to don rubber gloves to retrieve somethings not as easily replaceable. And the older I get, the worse it gets.


----------



## Kathy

intinst said:


> Unfortunately, I have had to don rubber gloves to retrieve somethings not as easily replaceable. And the older I get, the worse it gets.


What is even worse is when you dig through the garbage for that 1 piece of paper and then remember that you had put it in your purse.


----------



## intinst

Or your pocket


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Or laying on the counter right next to the trashcan


----------



## Kathy

intinst said:


> Or your pocket


Then you find it in the washing machine because you didn't check the pockets. Can't read it, but it sure is clean.


----------



## pomlover2586

I like the bird screen savers!


----------



## Kathy

Bump for Patrizia. Dragonfly screensavers are in this thread.


----------



## Kathy

Bump.


----------



## MagicalWingLT

Ya know some of these will go along with the other skin too...


----------



## Kathy

Yes. Just let me know which ones you want and I'll load them on for you.


----------



## MagicalWingLT

I would like in Post 1 pictures 4, 5, and 8

In Reply 24 pictures 2, and 10


And finally Reply 46 picture 1


----------

